#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Ритрит Кенпо Гьюрме Дордже в Москве...

## sherab

Кенпо Гьюрме Дордже родился в 1968 году. 

С 7 лет - монах в монастыре Миндроллинг. 

Прошел в монастыре Миндроллинг полный многолетний курс обучения, в конце которого выполнил традиционный трехлетний ретрит. 

После завершения ретрита получил высшую ученую степень Кенпо. 

Кенпо Гьюрме Дордже приглашается в Россию в конце мая до начала августа. 

Уточненная программа пребывания Кхенпо Гьюрме Дордже в России(от 2 июля):

2-6 июля - Минск. 

7-23 июля - Москва


8 июля   19.00 вводная лекция. Центре Риме 
9 июля   19.00-22.00 вводная лекция, начало ретрита. ДК "Автомобилист" 
10 июля 12.00-15.00 17.00-21.00 Ванг Лама Санду ДК "Автомобилист" 
11 июля 12.00-15.00 17.00-21.00 комментарий к практике ДК "Автомобилист" 
12 июля 
 19.00 Ванг Ваджрасаттвы 25 лунный д Центр Риме 
13 июля   19.00 комментарий к практике Центр Риме 
14 июля   19.00 комментарий к практике Центр Риме  
15 июля   19.00-22.00 Ванг Красный Дзамбала ДК "Автомобилист" 
16 июля   19.00-22.00 Лекция о Бардо умиранияШитро ДК "Автомобилист" 
17 июля 12.00-15.00 17.00-21.00 Ванг Шитро. 30 лунный день ДК "Автомобилист" 
18 июля   19.00-22.00 комментарий к практике Шитро Центр Риме 
20 июля   19.00-22.00 комментарий к практике Шитро Центр Риме 
21 июля 10.30 18.00 Огненная Пуджа м. Кунцевская Пуджа Центр Риме 
22 июля    19.00-22.00 комментарий к практике Центр Риме 
23 июля   19.00-22.00 комментарий к практике Центр Риме 


Шитро это одна из основных практик монастыря Миндролинг связанная с реализацией мандалы проявлений Ваджрасаттвы и посвящениями Дзогчен. Практика Шитро также помогает умершим получить благое перерождение и связанна с Тибетской Книгой Мертвых - Бардо Тюдол. Так мы можем помочь себе и своим умершим близким.

Учение будет проходить в помещении центра Риме. Ванги и лекции- в зале ДК "Автомобилист". Рекомендуемый размер пожертвований от 100 рублей а день.

Кто может помочь 8 и 9 числа с подготовкой зала к ретриту - заслуга учитывается :Smilie: 

Адрес: Новорязанская ул. д 26 ДК "Автомобилист" 2 этаж.

            Центр Риме. 1-й Басманный пер. д. 5/20 стр.1 кв 133 код 279

            тел. 261-8418 

Для ваджарных братьев и сестер из других городов: Народ, Риме сейчас не может помочь с расселением. Можно жить в Кунсангаре. Это 50 рублей в день плюс питание и автобус. Автобус до Москвы идет час с четвертью. В центре можно отдохнуть днем до 22 часов. 

Всем успехов в практике. До встречи на ретрите!

Контактная информация: Центр Риме rimecentre@yandex.ru 261-8418 

Денис dzogchenpa@mail.ru

----------

